# Tila Tequila: wirklich süchtig nach Pillen?



## Katzun (2 Juni 2010)

Los Angeles - Tila Tequila würde gerne an der Show „Celebrity Rehab“ teilnehmen. Und zwar nicht, weil sie süchtig nach medialer Aufmerksamkeit ist, sondern nach Pillen. Über ihren Internetblog teilte die 28-Jährige mit: „Ich habe mir letztlich selbst eingestanden, dass ich nicht für den Rest meines Lebens darauf angewiesen sein will, verschreibungspflichtige Pillen zu nehmen! Ich muss keine zweite Lindsay Lohan sein."
Eine ehemalige Freundin von Tila Tequila glaubt den wahren Grund für das Interesse an der Show zu kennen: die Kohle. Auf ihrer "Facebook"-Seite schreibt sie: "Sie ist süchtig nach öffentlicher Aufmerksamkeit. Ist es nicht interessant, dass sie erst mit ihrem Drogenproblem an die Öffentlichkeit gegangen ist, nachdem sie einen Scheck bekommen hat? Was für ein Witz. Ich frage mich ja, warum sie von diesem Problem vorher noch nie etwas gesagt hat? Ach ja, Geld macht‘s.“
Übrigens: Lindsay Lohan war auch im Gespräch für "Celebrity Rehab". Die Schauspielerin lehnt allerdings mit der Begründung ab, sie habe gar kein Suchtproblem.​
Quelle: www.viviano.de



kopf99kopf99kopf99 unglaublich wie mediengeil die leute sind


----------



## krawutz (3 Juni 2010)

Ja, ja - "ehemalige Freundinnen" können schrecklich sein (auch wenn sie möglicherweise Recht hat).


----------



## the_crazy_1 (13 März 2011)

Ganz ehrlich, so viel Party wie das mädel macht. Brauch sie auch ein paar pillen....


----------

